# Provider needing interim billing



## wfriddle (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a situation were a doctor will be switching practices and have a billing company once switched but wants to be able to see patients independently before that switch goes into effect. She is needing a way to bill out for those service for that short period of time. Does anyone know of a billing company that would be willing to bill out her services for a short term period or an individual who has the capabilities to send out claims on their own, no software being provided?


----------



## Missdeehamp (May 15, 2017)

*I'm Happy to Help!*

Feel free to shoot me an email or call for any questions you may have. I'm available any time.

Dee Hampton, Owner
www.reliancemm.com
dhampton@reliancemm.com
984-220-8381


----------



## rhondagranja (Jul 19, 2017)

*Consultant*

Hi.  I would be happy to help wit the transition.  Just let me know! 

Thanks,  Rhonda, RMC, CPC, CMA, CMC, CMIS, CMOM


----------



## jennsomers (Jul 24, 2017)

I would be happy to help!

Jennifer Alexander, CPC, CPPM
Medical Billing Solutions
jennalex.mbs@gmail.com

http://https://www.linkedin.com/in/jennifer-alexander-mbs/


----------

